# Do they make 45 degree angle mount LED heads



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm planning this off season on upfitting some more lights to the truck. I run a dual halogen rotater on the roof in bad weather during reasonable hours, but at 2am when I'm basically alone on the roads I knock it down to a single roof strobe which is not very effective forward because of the other bar.
SO, I'm thinking about adding a couple of light heads to the front. I've already decided I want the on the lift frame (Fisher MM1) and I'm thinking I would like to have them angled diagonally to the outside directions, so does anyone know of a light head like a TIR3 or Lin3 LED that would mount into a 90 degree surface (like the inside of an angle iron)?

I'm not finding anything or even a base adapter.... I can always weld on a thin plate but...

Thanks!


----------



## nrplowguy (Apr 15, 2008)

As long as it will fit you can mount them there. You can do what i am going to do is fab up some sort of wedge and mount it on there.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

http://whelen.com/details_prod.php?head_id=5&cat_id=47&prod_id=284


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

kitn1mcc;770818 said:


> http://whelen.com/details_prod.php?head_id=5&cat_id=47&prod_id=284


There's your Sign!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Pirsch;770823 said:


> There's your Sign!


DOH!!
I never though to look under wing plows...

Thanks!
Any other options out there I'm also interested.....


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

Try Nova Bull leds, they make a 45 degree bracket for them.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

also check the rbkt4


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I saw the RBKT4, but can't imagine it lasting too long on the headgear..
I got a wing plow light off fleebay for a good price- I'll see how well it will fit where I want it. Solid aluminum bracket and flange bode well. Hope it works, AND hope I can get a good deal on another one... they're steep!

Thanks guys !!


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

the wing plow lights are nothing more than tir3 i think they may be 2 wire so you may need an external flasher


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Just want to post a follow up for anyone reading in the future- Wplow1A arrived- MAN what a solid piece of aluminum!
Size- BIG, too big to fit anywhere on the side of a MM headgear and be effective.
It is a standard TIR3 but the angle base bracket is potted with epoxy to help reduce damage from vibrations and shock on the intended application PLUS to seal the connections between the TIR wires and the extended cable Whelen adds. In short- you cannot separate the TIR from the base and the base is tough to modify.

The good news is the aluminum mounting flange is available separate for TIR/LIN 3 lights for those severe locations.
I am still think about locations where I could use this, but it's looking doubtful.
It's looking like a simple thin gage plate welded at 45* to mount a normal LIN/TIR is going to be the easiest solution.

I checked out the other suggested lights and the brackets offered by the factories are better suited for deck mounts.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Heres what I just bought. 2 fed sig Amber viper LINEAR style lights with angle brackets. I got each light for 82 each normal is like 130. guy still has a bunch of ambers left too. the angled brackets are what I purchased so I can mount on the plow too like what your doing. I guess ill be mounting them before next season. these are much better lights than a little tir3/lin 3. these are suprisingly small too but have 8 leds in them.
http://www.fedsig.com/products/docs/literature/MU274_Viper_EXT_Brackets.pdf


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

the new linz6 also fite in that package of the lin 3


----------

